# Nikon Coolpix L110



## workinboy (May 5, 2010)

Hey guys.  I'm new not only to the forum, but photography as well.  Prior to now I have only used other people's cameras, mainly my parents - but I'm looking to invest in my own.  Photography is always something that has interested me, but I don't think it will become one of my main hobbies, unless something else happens.  I just wanted to become a part of this forum to learn more about photography and cameras in general as I know nothing about them.

That being said, I'm looking to purchase my first camera.  I've been doing a lot of research and talked to a bunch of people and I've been recommended the Nikon Coolpix L110 a number of times.  What do you guys think about this specific camera?  Starting off I'll be wanting to use this camera for taking pictures of my motorcycle, trips I take, family gatherings, general outings with the girlfriend (zoo, park, etc...) and I'm going on a cruise next year and going to Ireland.  So I don't think I'll be needing to purchase a high end DSLR right now.   Also, I'm 18 years old and a broke college student  What do you guys suggest?

I may be able to get my hands on a Nikon P90 for cheap.  How does this compare with the L110 or other camera on the current market?  I heard the picture quality of the P90 was subpar with the current competition.  Anyone have any personal experiences with any of these cameras?

Thanks in advance guys!
J


----------



## deggimatt (May 5, 2010)

If you are new to photography get the l110. L110 is not a DSLR like the D90. Well the D90 is 100x better than the L110


----------



## workinboy (May 5, 2010)

Cool. Thanks. The other camera I was referring to is the P90 not the D90.


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 5, 2010)

Maybe it could be said there's two types of people that take photos. The first type have no or virtualy no technical interest in photography. They want some momento/souvenir pictures and they're happy as loong as their love ones are captured smiling in a photo or they got a rough representation of the hotel they stayed at etc. Thats cool.
The others have some technical interest and quietly look to improve. They get inspired by something they photographed (or how it got photographed) and want to do it again or learn how to do it better.

If your the second type there's no point fighting it!! you'll always be outgrowing the cameras you tell yourself you should limit yourself to!

If you need something discreet and hasslefree get a pocket compact but if its the start of a hobby, get a DSLR, or a film SLR, or film rangefinder, twin lens reflex etc as soon as possible! My 2cents !!


----------



## workinboy (May 5, 2010)

Dallmeyer said:


> Maybe it could be said there's two types of people that take photos. The first type have no or virtualy no technical interest in photography. They want some momento/souvenir pictures and they're happy as loong as their love ones are captured smiling in a photo or they got a rough representation of the hotel they stayed at etc. Thats cool.
> The others have some technical interest and quietly look to improve. They get inspired by something they photographed (or how it got photographed) and want to do it again or learn how to do it better.
> 
> If your the second type there's no point fighting it!! you'll always be outgrowing the cameras you tell yourself you should limit yourself to!
> ...



Don't have the money for an slr right now.  Do you have any knowledge of the cameras I asked about or any other recommendations?  

Thanks!


----------



## emh (May 5, 2010)

Personally, I'm not a big fan of super-zoom cameras like the L110. I don't have personal experience with the L110, but I used to use a Canon S3 IS and I was never really happy with the results. Lots of chromatic aberrations, not very sharp, noisy in anything other than bright sunlight etc. There are just too many compromises in packing that much capability in to a small camera (although things have probably improved from the S3's time). I'm now on a Nikon D90 and it's just night and day...

If you don't want to go for a DSLR right now and don't mind giving up some of the L110's zoom, take a look at Canon's G11 or S90. I've heard good things about some of Panasonic's offerings as well, but don't know much about them.


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 5, 2010)

No sorry I don't. I didn't mean to be rude either. I did a have aNikon bridge camera that looked like a predecessor of the P90 and it was pretty good. 

Here is 7 user reviews of the L110 
Owners Opinions: Nikon Coolpix L110: Digital Photography Review

Here is 18 user reviews of the P90
Owners Opinions: Nikon Coolpix P90: Digital Photography Review

Hope that helps!


----------



## workinboy (May 5, 2010)

Dallmeyer said:


> No sorry I don't. I didn't mean to be rude either. I did a have aNikon bridge camera that looked like a predecessor of the P90 and it was pretty good.
> 
> Here is 7 user reviews of the L110
> Owners Opinions: Nikon Coolpix L110: Digital Photography Review
> ...



Sorry!  Didn't mean to come off as hostile!  Thanks for the links to the reviews.  Still undecided between the two.


----------



## workinboy (May 6, 2010)

Dallmeyer said:


> Maybe it could be said there's two types of people that take photos. The first type have no or virtualy no technical interest in photography. They want some momento/souvenir pictures and they're happy as loong as their love ones are captured smiling in a photo or they got a rough representation of the hotel they stayed at etc. Thats cool.
> The others have some technical interest and quietly look to improve. They get inspired by something they photographed (or how it got photographed) and want to do it again or learn how to do it better.
> 
> If your the second type there's no point fighting it!! you'll always be outgrowing the cameras you tell yourself you should limit yourself to!
> ...



I guess here's what it really boils down too.  I'm looking to buy my first digital camera to start with, but I really don't have the money at all for a dslr.  I was recommended the Nikon L110 by a ton of people and after looking at it and almost buying it I found out that my grandfather, who recently passed, had a Nikon P90 which I may be able to get for very cheap or maybe even free.  My only concern is the picture quality.

From what I have read the P90 outranks the Nikon L110 in every region except the image quality.  Unless what I have read is wrong?  I just wanted to see if anyone knew how the image quality was on the P90 and maybe compared to the L110?  I understand that most of you guys would say "go for the P90 - it'll be much cheaper!" but I am truly concerned with the image quality.  That being said, would I even really be able to tell a difference being a nooby photographer and such?  Am I making too big of a deal about the image quality?

Thanks again for everyone's input - sorry for the hassle


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (May 13, 2010)

Um...either are pretty similar in terms of picture quality.  Out of the 2 I'd probably pick the L110.  It's much cheaper and does pretty much the same thing.  Only thing is that L110 uses AA batteries, if that doesn't annoy you then it's a superb camera.  It's nothing like a DSLR though.  A DSLR is much better and more usable in terms of customizing.  For a starter camera though a L110 is fine.

I also recommend the G11 and S90 more because they are more similar to DSLRs and you can use manual mode.  If you ever plan on getting into photography and using a DSLR instead of a point and shoot, try starting with a G11 and S90.  If you just want simple pictures that are good quality, the L110 is great.


----------



## andrecollins (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow Photography World.... If you are new to photography and better have Nikon Coolpix L110. There are lot of very interesting features on this camera.


----------



## petevan1970 (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is a site that give a pretty good review of that camera http://NikonCoolpixL110.com. I have had a good experience with this and recommend it highly


----------

